# working from home



## aquipse (Jun 27, 2012)

i'am looking for a job as coder. i'm certified coder by aapc. i have been working as billing coordinator for almost 5 years doing some coding ang billing with revenue cycle. doing some follow up for unpaid claims. my specialty  are orthopedic and Hematology Oncology billing.


----------



## mkin (Oct 25, 2012)

I am currently looking for an experienced Hematology/Oncolgy coder.  This is a remote postition.  If you are still looking for employment please send me your email at melissa.king@aviacode.com.

Thank you


----------



## cruiser1472001 (Oct 28, 2012)

*hematology/oncology coder*

I am am a certified coder in hematology oncology coder I worked for Gulfcoast oncology for 7 yrs doing e/m coding and billing. I am looking for a remote coding position and I am very interested in this position.


----------

